# Brandi here is your girl



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

These arent the best but I will keep trying to get a picture of her without her friends trying to steal the show.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Look..... LOOK EVERYONE!!!!!!! :shocked: That is my new girl!  MY FIRST AGS REGISTERED NIGERIAN DOE FOR MY NEW HERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She is a light Buckskin with MOONSPOTS!!! Teresa is breeding her to Bo for me, so I will be picking her up the first of March :leap: :leap: 

Thank you SO MUCH Teresa!!!! I have SSSOOOO... been wanting to show her off :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo very pretty! :stars: Congrats! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!! :leap: I am SO excited!!! Can you tell :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice........congrats :leap:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumbup: :stars: congrats! pretty girl! Love the moonspots! :stars:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Gotta love that sweet face! And moon dots to boot!!
Good job!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! she is beautiful


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats and she's lovely!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Brandi, What a beautiful girl you have bought there. Congratulations.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty girl!!!! Now BoPeep will have someone to keep her company!!! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! Congrats Brandi!! And what flashy markings!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone!!! I am VERY thrilled to be getting her!!! Unless I purchase a bred Doe she will be the first girl to kid for me in my new herd :stars: I am just SSSSOOOO excited!! :wahoo:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She is absolutely GORGEOUS! I'm a sucker for those lighter buckskins too. :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crissa!!!! I am a sucker for ANY Buckskins! :greengrin: My weakness I guess :ROFL:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

I love her coloring, she is just beautiful. Very nice little doe, Brandi.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*sneeks over and steals the pretty girl* Just joken hun. She is beautiful.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!!! :leap: I will be picking her up sometime the weekend of the 7th and 8th in March (it will either be on that Saturday or Sunday.... will know exactly when, when we get all of our plans worked out for going to the sale in TN). I can't wait!!! :stars:


----------

